# HELP! Need help deciding on the RV I will buy



## wkm4200 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi All, I am Bill. 56 retired and getting into camping. I did part 1 last Aug. I bought a 2013 Dodge RAM 1500 Quade Cabe ST Sports pickup truck. I am now looking at travel trailers. I like the Hybrid 233S ROO by Forest river. I also like the high wall pop-up  Forest river Rockwood 296. Do any of you own one of these two? If so how happy or unhappy are you? I think the 296 pop-up will be better on gas, But the Roo is less work and more living space. I looked at a 18' jayco swift that was low priced, But no slides at all. I am thinking slides are a real pluse to have. I wish I could find out how much gas loss there is from the Roo down to the 296 Pop-up? Any one know that? Thanks for your help. Bill M


----------



## LEN (Nov 3, 2013)

With your truck and staying with in its load limits mileage will n of change much with what ever you tow. Pick what
you want for a RV and enjoy.



LEN


----------



## wkm4200 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks Len, I put in a credit app for the pop-up today. I wish I could find some one who is camping with the HW296 so I could see how it is.Bill M


----------



## LEN (Nov 4, 2013)

The three things about a popup, one is the weather with a popup, if you are always camping in reasonable weather "GREAT" if not a hard side is much better. Drier and warmer. Second is there are a few places you will not be allowed to camp with a popup for BEARS. Otherwise popups have most if not all the goodies a hardside has. Three if it has canvas in the popup it will have noise out noise in and the canvas rot/ mold can happen. I dought very much that your mileage would very much with any towed.

LEN


----------



## wkm4200 (Nov 11, 2013)

KZ Sportsman S265RK

Saw this 5th wheel at RV show wonder if you own it and if your happy or not. The only 5th wheel I have seen in the low 2000
Thanks Bill


----------



## Sixpaws (Nov 13, 2013)

No pop-up for this girl.  I travel alone and in bear country, as LEN mentioned.  LOL.  Also, the whole security feeling is stronger in a hard side, especially when high winds are pounding you like a drum.


----------



## Cruzincat (Nov 14, 2013)

If it's raining when you close it up to hit the road, you will need to open it up later on to let it dry out.  Something you don't have to be concerned about with hard sided trailers.


----------



## cathybcaroll (Nov 16, 2013)

You want trailer with decent mileage and space, then definitely go with ROO, but it can be little costly.


----------

